# HD channels pixelated on HD LCD TV



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I have having a problem and dont know if this is common or not but I have a Sony Bravia LCD HD TV and HD channels, mostly sports channels look like crap. (Yes I have a HD cable box btw) I mostly watch soccer and the players on the field look pixelated. Some screens:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

The pictures are kind of crap but you can se what I mean and this happens when the player are in motion or not.

Look around the players and you will see what I mean. Its not just the players but the ball as well. Its somewhat noticeable from a distance but VERY noticeable up close. Is this normal or am I missing something. I am using a HDMI cable as well. I dont notice these pixels when watching a blu ray movie or playing video games. Is it the TV or the cable box?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Its a tuning problem , try adjusting the gain on your set (if available) bring the tuner to its optimum setting. Call your cable company and have them do a diagnostic on their signal to your house. Signal loss can come from anywhere but the most common is a loose connection from the cable box to the set because the connections are tightened by hand instead of using a tool.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know how to adjust the gain. So this is the cable box issue?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like MPEG compression artifacts. Most carriers use MPEG compression (similar to DVDs) to send their signals in order to conserve bandwidth. What does this mean for the viewer? Blockiness, especially in fast-motion scenes like those seen in sports.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Coolcat12 said:


> I don't know how to adjust the gain. So this is the cable box issue?



If you can watch dvd's clearly without anything hooked up..yes it is.


----------

